# Bye my gorgeous Cinders and now Dash



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Last week one of my lovely rescue rats died suddenly she was playing the night before and when I woke in the morning she had passed away with no signs of illness it was such a shock. She was the friendliest of the two and used to come to her name and loved cuddles, her sister is missing her as well, kids were very upset as was I. RIP my little girl  xxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Cinders! What a sweet little baby, you're a star for rescuing her and i'm sure she enjoyed every minute with you


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

So sorry for your loss Vixie. 

R.I.P CINDERS XXXX


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw i'm ever so sorry to hear this xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks all , it was such a sock as well so sudden much better for her not to have suffered though but hard for us. 

I think her sister is slowly starting to come to terms with her not being there, poor thing was constantly looking for her for the first two days


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your little rat Vixie.

I have stopped getting rats, since I was getting so attached to them, and their lives are so short it was too upsetting.

My last little rescue lived to 4 years old, and it broke my heart to lose him.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so sorry for your loss, R.I.P Cinders


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I cant believe it, her sister has just passed away in my hands  again she was fine only an hour ago, I think she died of a broken heart as her sister is no longer here, I know they were both coming up to 3 years old which is good for rats but the suddenness of it all and both passing away within less than a fortnight is heartbreaking, the kids dont know yet they are at karate, they are going to be so upset 

R.I.P Dash


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Awww omg you must be heart broken the poor little girls
They will find each other over the bridge xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

~jo~ said:


> Awww omg you must be heart broken the poor little girls
> They will find each other over the bridge xx


yes I am , I'm just glad they will have each other now. I cant bare to tell the kids that she ha gone it was hard enough telling them the first time, but I know I have to


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw i'm ever so sorry to hear that - may they run free at Rainbow Bridge.

xx  xx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Vixie said:


> I cant believe it, her sister has just passed away in my hands  again she was fine only an hour ago, I think she died of a broken heart as her sister is no longer here, I know they were both coming up to 3 years old which is good for rats but the suddenness of it all and both passing away within less than a fortnight is heartbreaking, the kids dont know yet they are at karate, they are going to be so upset
> 
> R.I.P Dash


Ahh that is so sad isn't it? I hope your kids are ok, they take it so hard don't they, and you too, I hope you are ok.

Izzie


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, especilally 2 so close together.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you all for your kind words , the kids are OK now one was crying for a while but knowing they were elderly and had a good life helped I think? its just horrible having their empty cage sat here, its very sad not seeing them running about their tunnels and climbing their hammock


----------

